

The Internet is causing the world to shrink - mikemainguy
http://mikemainguy.blogspot.com/2010/11/internet-is-causing-world-to-shrink.html

======
calebkraft
interesting. While in terms of speed of communication the world may be
shrinking, in terms of experience, it is growing. Had I been born 100 years
ago, I would probably only know people/businesses in my city and possibly
another or two where I would travel/settle. Now I get news from each coast and
talk directly to friends in other continents. My experience has expanded, my
world has "grown".

~~~
mainguy
Hmmm, I hadn't thought of it that way. So the world isn't getting smaller, but
individuals are getting bigger? Relatively, both statements are the same I
guess.

